# If you could kill any person in the world...



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 19, 2008)

... who would you kill?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 19, 2008)

Hannah Montanna


----------



## Zuu (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, since he already killed her, then I guess my next kill would be Sarah Palin.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 19, 2008)

God DAMN it I was gonna kill Palin damn you Dezzuu DAMN YOUUU

Would ttly kill Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 19, 2008)

That's three people.

And I couldn't bring myself to even think about killing anybody. D: I'd feel so guilty!


----------



## Valor (Dec 19, 2008)

If he were still practicing law, Jack Thompson. With a sniper rifle. And I would wave at the crowd like the TF2 Sniper and yell out "Thanks for standing still, wanker!"

And 4chan would glorify me.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 19, 2008)

I wouldn't kill anybody. I'd just get in heaps of trouble and feel guilty even if the person was a real bitch.


----------



## Aenrhien (Dec 19, 2008)

This depends. Will I be getting away with it, does it have to be just one and can it be someone from history? If I'm not getting away with it and the other two answers are yes, Hitler. If I will be getting away with it and can kill more than one.. feel sorry for anyone and everyone who crosses my path.

...there had to be at least one psycho answer to this question. :|


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 19, 2008)

Hm, I don't know. A lot of people I know have been a pain, but they don't really deserve to die. They deserve to be tortured then killed.


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 19, 2008)

There's nobody on this planet that I hate enough. I'm being completely honest. There are people who I have grumbled about wanting to kill but it was all words. If it came down to it'd I'd hesitate at the very least. If I actually went through with it, I'd possibly be scarred for life. And my boyfriend would never forgive me because the one and only person I've ever seriously considered murdering was his brother (I was being completely serious, I wanted to try to poision him or something else but I figured even then I'd get caught, then I'd probably feel guilty too).


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 19, 2008)

The guy who invented rickrolling. No not Rick Astley, hes nice.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 19, 2008)

I wouldn't kill anybody, it's not nice.

Though I'd very much like to get rid of someone without whom Deal Or No Deal could not be broadcast. It is a terrible show in every way imo, but my mum is addicted to it. She even went all the way to Bristol specially to be in the audience. XD


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd have to say Bin Laden. He deserves to die more than anyone right now.

EDIT: It sickens me how some of you would take the life of good people who only want the best for this country.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 19, 2008)

My pick is George Bush.


----------



## Philly (Dec 19, 2008)

I would kill this jackass in my class, Magesh.  He's obnoxious, stupid, annoying, etc.  To an excessive level.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 19, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I wouldn't kill anybody, it's not nice.
> 
> Though I'd very much like to get rid of someone without whom Deal Or No Deal could not be broadcast. It is a terrible show in every way imo, but my mum is addicted to it. She even went all the way to Bristol specially to be in the audience. XD


That's adorable. XD Deal or No Deal is _hilarious_, the amount of people who don't SWITCH THE FUCKING BOX AT THE END is ridiculous.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 19, 2008)

Myself.

This would eliminate the problem of guilt of killing somebody else. Plus I harbour more love for the world.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 19, 2008)

The Pope, Sarah Palin, the various members of the Westboro Baptist Church, that dude who used to have a really conservative talk show, that black woman who released an album of conservative songs and was arguing with Marilyn Manson on that talk show, L. Ron Hubbard's grandmother to prevent his birth. 

Em em em.

Mikey McCarthy, Andrew Caplice, Séan Fogarty, Marco Perozzi, Derek O' Brien, Hayden Maher, Kevin Watson, Christopher Jones all the Eastern Europeans in my year except for Anna and Justina, Christopher Mulcahy and Tom Cruise.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 19, 2008)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> The Pope, Sarah Palin, the various members of the Westboro Baptist Church, that dude who used to have a really conservative talk show, that black woman who released an album of conservative songs and was arguing with Marilyn Manson on that talk show, L. Ron Hubbard's grandmother to prevent his birth.
> 
> Em em em.


You'd kill people over politics? That's quite disturbing.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 19, 2008)

I wouldn't kill anyone. Killing someone would justify another person's right to kill me, and that's not a good thing.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 19, 2008)

A starving African child.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Dec 22, 2008)

Some fucking Nazi. I am Communist, and want all Nazis to be shot with AK-47s.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 22, 2008)

I couldnt kill anyone. There are, however, a large number of people who Id like to have a rather stern conversation with )<


----------



## Rwr4539 (Dec 22, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Some fucking Nazi. I am Communist, and want all Nazis to be shot with AK-47s.


I'm sorry, but this is just too funny.


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Dec 22, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Some fucking Nazi. I am Communist, and want all Nazis to be shot with AK-47s.


Out of all the reasons to hate the Nazis, "I'm a Commie" isn't one of the best.

Oh and I don't really dislike anyone enough to kill them, I hope. Although if I was given the opportunity to do it without ramifications, I'd probably go for someone in the BNP; the world would be no worse off with one less racist elitist.


----------



## see ya (Dec 22, 2008)

Fred Phelps and everyone who truly follows him (Not the poor, brainwashed children, though. I'd give them a chance). 

I would also kill a certain woman I know who's a cancerous, evil bitch to the highest degree and pretty much lives to make everyone around her miserable.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 22, 2008)

I would never kill someone just because I don't like them. :|


----------



## Ayame (Dec 22, 2008)

Shiny Spoink said:


> Hannah Montanna


You'd kill a fictional character?

In that case, I would tear Edward Cullen to pieces, and throw every piece into a fire. 
And he would not survive to sing a song about it.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 22, 2008)

I couldn't kill anyone. Not when I think of the reprocussions and the other people who'd end up involved in some way, through mourning or what not.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 22, 2008)

hmm, let's see, a prick I once knew called Azeem Rehman just for being a downright prick
and yes, if you couldn't tell by the name he's from one of those foreign countries that i never figured out which one


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 22, 2008)

Someone who I will not tell (and is sending spam right now to me)


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 22, 2008)

plollop? or me trying to set something straight that may or may not involve you


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 22, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:
			
		

> A starving African child.


That one wins.


I came here expecting to see _George Bush George Bush George Bush George Bush George Bush George Bush George Bush George Bush._


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 22, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> You'd kill people over politics? That's quite disturbing.


No. There's no one there I want to kill for political reasons. I want to kill Sarah Palin because she is an ignorant tool. She advocates the slaughter of bears and wolves. She offered $150 for each left front leg of a freshly killed wolf. I want to kill the talk show guy because he was an arrogant clusterfuck. And the black conservative woman because she was an ignorant, arrogant, clustertoolfuck. Not for political reasons.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Why would I kill anyone? I don't support this topic. FOR SHAME!!!!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 24, 2008)

i'd like to break sarah palin's kneecaps and then kill her bit by bit. 

and then snipe watermeleon just for old time's sake


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 24, 2008)

Shiranui said:


> i'd like to break sarah palin's kneecaps and then kill her bit by bit.
> 
> and then snipe watermeleon just for old time's sake


hahaha watermeleon, good times.

Anyway there's plenty of people I'd like to punch in the throat but I don't want to kill anyone really <:)


----------



## Alexi (Dec 25, 2008)

Throat punches make the world go round yesyes.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 29, 2008)

Palen,bush and britney spears!


----------



## Jetx (Dec 29, 2008)

some guy who would kill at least 2 people otherwise.

yeah.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Dec 29, 2008)

Plus, I hate how racist those Nazi douchebags are! They all need to DIE!


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 29, 2008)

Danni said:
			
		

> There are, however, a large number of people who Id like to have a rather stern conversation with )<


"Now listen here, Hitler! I've had just about enough of your shenanigans!" xDD Sorry, I know Hitler's dead, but this is amusing.

Who would I kill? Uh... Probably Miley Cyrus.



			
				Celestial Blade said:
			
		

> Plus, I hate how racist those Nazi douchebags are! They all need to DIE!


Uh, do you even know what a Nazi _is_?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 29, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> "Now listen here, Hitler! I've had just about enough of your shenanigans!"


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 29, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> "Now listen here, Hitler! I've had just about enough of your shenanigans!"


"Killing six million Jews and many millions from countless other minority groups, you naughty man! Go and stand in the corner."

Maybe a _bit _sterner in such extereme cases, ultraviolet. xD


----------



## Vyraura (Dec 30, 2008)

Damn, most people have been taken already. I suppose I could be all worldly helpful and say Putin, though I'd really rather kill people like Miley Cyrus.


----------

